# Fuck her, she's not worth it!



## Benjie89

how can I say "Fuck her!" or, "The hell with her!" ?? like... "Fuck her, she's not worth it!"

thanks


----------



## Xavier11222

Hi Benjie, 
Maybe you can have a look at this thread, or this one, or that one on topics that are fairly close.


----------



## tobin87

Don't count me 100% on this i'd probably say like Baise-t-elle. Elle ne la vaut pas. Of course i am from america thats just what i'd say


----------



## pastrygirl

"Qu'elle aie se faire foutre" -- but that's an Anglophone's attempt.  (Can't remember if I spelled the subjunctive right there.)


----------



## Benjie89

thank you all!!


----------



## tobin87

you could also use niquer i think both are slang for fuck and i just used the imperatif


----------



## Xavier11222

Well, sadly, 


> Baise-t-elle. Elle ne la vaut pas.


 do not make sense. 


> "Qu'elle aie se faire foutre"


 is the correct subjunctive of the wrong verb, and


> niquer


 is not an imperative. 
I know, I know, I'm not being nice, nor super helpful with this. But, again, working from the previous threads could help you make a try, Benjie, from which we could start. 
And what is the context exactly?


----------



## Benjie89

it's a friend's teacher, an old lady that he doesn't like, and she yelled at him in class, and i wanted to say to my friend something like FUCK HER, or SCREW HER.... something like "qu'elle aille.... qqchse"


----------



## Cath.S.

pastrygirl said:


> "Qu'elle aie se faire foutre" -- but that's an Anglophone's attempt. (Can't remember if I spelled the subjunctive right there.)


Qu'elle* aille* 
from _aller_.
_Aie_ is from _avoir_. 
You got mixed up with _a*ï*e !_ (= ouch!) whose pronunciation is similar to that of _aille_. Another homophone is _ail_ (= garlic).


----------



## Xavier11222

_Mais on s'en fout, d'elle,_ could work then (to translate "We don't care about her", "Stop caring about what she says") or_ On l'emmerde (celle-là)_. 
_Mais qu'elle aille se faire voir,_ is also an option for "Screw her". 
_Qu'elle aille se faire foutre_/_mettre_ is a tad stronger. 
_Qu'elle aille se faire enculer_ introduces more violent profanity.


----------



## Benjie89

Thanks a lot!! I can use that.


----------



## Jabote

And the _"polite"_ version is "Qu'elle aille se faire lan-lère"...


----------



## Nicomon

Jabote said:


> And the _"polite"_ version is "Qu'elle aille se faire lan-lère"...


 Ah oui? Tu ne l'as sans doute pas apprise ici, celle-là. Enfin moi, je ne connaissais pas.

À la québécoise, je dirais _Qu'elle aille (donc) jouer dans le trafic_ 


> Va jouer dans le trafic! : [Québec][Familier]formule par laquelle on exprime de façon agressive son désaccord avec qqn ou son désir de rompre la communication.


----------



## Jabote

Nicomon said:


> Ah oui? Tu ne l'as sans doute pas apprise ici, celle-là. Enfin moi, je ne connaissais pas. *Exact*
> 
> À la québécoise, je dirais _Qu'elle aille (donc) jouer dans le trafic_  Et celle-là, c'est moi qui ne l'ai pas encore entendue, mais je la retiens


----------



## Grop

Jabote said:


> And the _"polite"_ version is "Qu'elle aille se faire lan-lère"...



"Polite" would be _Qu'elle aille se faire voir_. Or is it? Lanlaire is explicit to me.

Edit: I also think of _Qu'elle crêve!_ or _Elle peut crever!_ but it won't fit all contexts.


----------



## adicte

Qu'elle aille se faire foutre/mettre/voir (le dernier est moins grossier)
Qu'elle aille au diable


----------



## Keith Bradford

No doubt all these are linguistically helpful, but I wonder if I really want to help a Spanish 19-year-old to be so grossly rude about an elderly French lady he doesn't even know...


----------



## L'irlandais

Keith Bradford said:


> No doubt all these are linguistically helpful, but I wonder if I really want to help a Spanish 19-year-old to be so grossly rude about an elderly French lady he doesn't even know...


I quite agree, perhaps the good lady had plenty of reasons to raise her voice with your friend.  So you may try saying *ressaisis-toi! *to your friend instead.


----------



## Benjie89

If you knew that lady, I'm sure you'd want to say the same... She's so mean, and such a bad teacher... 

Anyway, thank you all!! I didn't know this forum was so helpfull!


----------



## Cath.S.

Keith Bradford said:


> No doubt all these are linguistically helpful, but I wonder if I really want to help a Spanish 19-year-old to be so grossly rude about an elderly French lady he doesn't even know...


Cher Keith, 
nous sommes ici pour partager nos connaissances linguistiques, et non pour faire la morale à des gens qui ne viennent pas pour recevoir des leçons de bienséance mais pour enrichir leur vocabulaire.
Nul n'oblige quiconque à participer à une conversation. Pour ma part, tout comme la plupart des membres de ce forum j'en suis sûre, je boycotte certains fils, pour diverses raisons qui m'appartiennent.
Désolée, mais ton message est hors-sujet - et le mien aussi, fatalement.


----------



## Jabote

Grop said:


> "Polite" would be _Qu'elle aille se faire voir_. Or is it? Lanlaire is explicit to me.
> 
> Edit: I also think of _Qu'elle crêve!_ or _Elle peut crever!_ but it won't fit all contexts.


 
This is certainly more polite than qu'elle aille se faire foutre... But I must admit that I didn't even know that lanlaire was spelt lanlaire, I knew it was an onomatopoeia, but I never checked the spelling I must say...


----------



## Cath.S.

Plus poli, du moins en apparence car l'allusion est ici à la sodomie, que les Grecs de l'Antiquité étaient censés pratiquer couramment :
_qu'elle aille se faire voir / considérer chez les Grecs._


----------



## Wordsmyth

Benjie89 said:


> how can I say "Fuck her!" or, "The hell with her!" ?? like... "Fuck her, she's not worth it!"
> 
> thanks


 
Benjie, I know you're looking for French expressions — and the posts here have given you many — but just a comment on your English original, in case you want to back-translate : 

You would be best advised, linguistically speaking, to stick to "The (_or_ To) hell with her", because in this context "Fuck her" is ambiguous. It could be taken metaphorically or literally, and I guess you wouldn't want to advise your friend to commit vengeful rape .

Ws


----------



## Jabote

egueule said:


> Plus poli, du moins en apparence car l'allusion est ici à la sodomie, que les Grecs de l'Antiquité étaient censés pratiquer couramment :
> _qu'elle aille se faire voir / considérer chez les Grecs._


 
Ah je ne discutais pas du fait, mais du mot !


----------



## Cath.S.

Wordsmyth said:


> Benjie, I know you're looking for French expressions — and the posts here have given you many — but just a comment on your English original, in case you want to back-translate :
> 
> You would be best advised, linguistically speaking, to stick to "The (_or_ To) hell with her", because in this context "Fuck her" is ambiguous. It could be taken metaphorically or literally, and I guess you wouldn't want to advise your friend to commit vengeful rape .
> 
> Ws


In that case,_ to hell with her_ could also be taken literally, and Satan might come out to claim the hapless teacher's soul.


----------



## Wordsmyth

egueule said:


> In that case,_ to hell with her_ could also be taken literally, and Satan might come out to claim the hapless teacher's soul.


 
Tiens! Cath, tu m'as eu (so to speak!) : ça fait un bon moment ..! Nevertheless, that fate (Satan...soul) is probably closer to the speaker's desires than the other one would be!

Ws


----------



## Cath.S.

Wordsmyth said:


> Tiens! Cath, tu m'as eu (so to speak!) : ça fait un bon moment ..! Nevertheless, that fate (Satan...soul) is probably closer to the speaker's desires than the other one would be!
> 
> Ws


Dieu et Wordsmyth sondent les coeurs et les reins.


----------



## Wordsmyth

... et nous rendrons à chacun selon ses oeuvres! 

_[This isn't really off-topic, honestly Mods, it's demonstrating how listeners might interpret the original expression! ]_


----------



## Vegah*

"Qu'elle aille se faire foutre/mettre ! Elle n'en vaut pas la peine." 
Tu pourrais aussi dire "Tant pis pour elle !" 
Mais c'est moins grossier.


----------

